# AFX Police Car ???



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey everyone-I recently purchased a good condition AFX Police car on ebay.The seller stated that everything was in working order.The car runs good but the lights do not work.I have no experiance with the workings of these cars.All of the items appear to be there for the lights.Can anyone help me out getting the lights to operate on this car!!!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Heres a few pics of the car in question.It appears all of the wires are in good condition with good solder joints.I dont know what all the stuff with the gears on them do but everything is clean.Possibly burnt bulbs?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Me too.*



RiderZ said:


> Heres a few pics of the car in question.It appears all of the wires are in good condition with good solder joints.I dont know what all the stuff with the gears on them do but everything is clean.Possibly burnt bulbs?


I replaced the bulbs with ones from those little rc cars they sell at radio shack the ones with head lights (clear) and taillights(red)and the car works perfect.the rc car cost about 7-9$dollars.IF ITS THE BULBS.you can learn alot about lights and contacts on that exact car i did.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have a voltage meter, you can check to see if there's power getting to the bulbs. The brass plate/ clip behind the bulbs feeds power to the horizontal shaft. The shaft carries the current to the offset wheel. As the shaft spins, it make contact with the wipers fore and aft to feed the power to the bulbs. Put one lead of the tester on the two black/one green connection in front, and start checking the connections at the back with the other lead. If the wipers are "hot", odds are the bulbs are toast. There are tons of little bulbs out there...make sure the replacements are the correct voltage!! I would cut the wires as close to the bulbs as possible and NOT try to solder to the wipers as the tolerances here are critical for proper operation..

UtherJoe


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I did a check with the multimeter.Burnt bulbs.Last winter i picked up some "grain of wheat" bulbs so i did a swap and everything works now.The bulbs were clear so i colored the bulbs with a red & blue sharpie marker.The red glowed brightly but you could hardly see the blue light.I remove the blue coloring and made them both red.Now i'm ready for those "speeders"!!!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I remember when those cars first came out. When I finally got one, like a year later, I spent HOURS watching that thing go around the track in the dark. I was/am very easily amused.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The smokey and the AFX express was the best set I ever got for christmass...:thumbsup:

I have actually been hoping Tomy would get back into doing lit cars with new LED tech...


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

When mine quit working it turned out t be the contacts were not connecting with the eccentric wheel (seen in the 2nd &3rd pics behind the lights) A slight adjustment to the contacts and the bubble gum machine hit the jackpot. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Too much oil, not enough contact with the eccentric, or too much tension on the eccentric will affect the lights operation, and possibly the vehicle's performance on the track. These police cars are great when they work, but some chassis can be tempermental.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like to put the light rigs on AW's chassis... it;s a nice combo


----------

